# Dooby & Daisy...a private moment!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v68/plukie/Videos/DoobyDaisyrudies.flv">




This just made me giggle, Daisy was busy doing her bit on the perch and looking straight at Dooby, he was on his favourite food dish, looking over his shoulder at her as though to say....."Can't you be quiet a minute, this is private?"  Thankfully, he is still at the stage where he thinks girls are just there to have their tail feathers pulled!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is funny! They both have the hormones but not quite the mechanics in that one! Dooby is such a character with that bell hat!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I feel really awful interrupting them! LOL. She started it again this afternoon, whilst he was "talking" to his food dish again, so I just opened the door and took her out, she soon forgot what she was begging for. lol.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So Dooby "talking" with his dish makes her long for his attention? It's probably a good idea to take her out then. Let him have his private "Conversation" and you will probably forestall their getting into each others "feathers".


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

LMAO!!!.... funny they are... and clueless... hahaha.....but then again that´s a good thing...

Cotton also has a bell he uses as a hat.. silly bird... LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao what a Dooby!!! Angel just started wolf whistling when he heard Dooby...thats the cutest thing with his little hat on!!! and uh oh!!! they certainly are in touch with their our urges...just havent figured out they can help each other yet!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

love the hat!!!
mikey


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG!! Daisy, you little tart.  She's gotta be far too young to be having those thoughts.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LMFAO. Bea said it all. 

Geez Daisy what are you thinking, but then again you know what Mr Dooby is like!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, they really made me laugh! It's just so funny at the moment, like Kim said, they just haven't figured out how to help each other! 

Yes Bea, she IS too young, I've given her a severe talking to, I told her that she will get a reputation amongst the other birds and that won't be so easy to shake off in later life. If she acts like this way now, she'll be known as "That tarty tiel from number 2" Well, I've hidden her feather curlers and beakstick, hopefully that will do it for now.

Daisy is around seven and a half months old, so yeah.......way too young.

Just as a thought though, what do they do in the wild? If she is behaving like this now, if she lived in the wild the boy tiels wouldn't tell her she was too young would they?


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

That is so funny. Piper whispers sweet nothings to the inside of his bells. It must be like singing in the shower, echoing. Sometimes on my shoulder he whispers sweet tiel nothings in my ear. Awwwwww What I think is strange is he makes tiny little sounds, can barely hear them, and he doesn't even open his mouth. What's with that? He's mostly on his perch when he does that.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*He does look funny singing into the bell !!*


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That is SO funny! Two of my chicks started mating with each other when they were FIVE months old, and if they had acted like your babies instead it would have been better for everyone.



> Just as a thought though, what do they do in the wild? If she is behaving like this now, if she lived in the wild the boy tiels wouldn't tell her she was too young would they?


Mother Nature does a better job of regulating their hormones in the wild, with changes in the day length, weather, and food supply. I had to stick my lustful chicks in a sleep cage in the closet for some extra-long nights! That did a good job of cooling their jets.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dirty birds  I would keep taking Daisy out of the cage when she does that.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

tielfan said:


> That is SO funny! Two of my chicks started mating with each other when they were FIVE months old, and if they had acted like your babies instead it would have been better for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Nature does a better job of regulating their hormones in the wild, with changes in the day length, weather, and food supply. I had to stick my lustful chicks in a sleep cage in the closet for some extra-long nights! That did a good job of cooling their jets.



Ah, I see, yes, that makes sense! Thanks.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Also, tiels in the wild start reproducing earlier. They don't live as long as our pampered pets, and they need to reproduce as much as possible in their breeding life.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It's ok.........I've told them to stop it!!

They are having plenty of long nights now. lol.


----------

